# Persistent sharp pains below right hip bone?



## runner311

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but looking for some advice.

Since yesterday morning, I have had these sharp pains and dull achy feeling right under my right hip bone, which I believe is right near where my ovaries are. I am due to ovulate any day now (expecting it tomorrow). I have never felt this sort of pain before where it affected my sleep, etc. I am getting concerned and not sure if I should make an appointment with my obgyn. 

I'm not usually one of those people who call up to see the doctor when I'm not feeling well, I usually ride it out, but I'm not sure I can do that this time.

Anyone ever had this happen? I know I should probably call but just think I may be over reacting to this....

Advice please....


(Background on me: Been off birth control for well over 2 years, been actively TTC for 2 years this October)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, I am not sure that I can be in any help. But I feel very often my O as a sharp pain. Why don't you do a test to check it.

Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## cookette

Im experiencing the exact same thing. Chalked it up to ovulation but not sure...stalking this thread for answers!


----------



## popchick75

That's how my ovulation usually feels too. Either that or maybe you have a small cyst. Those usually go away on their own later in your cycle.


----------



## Myshelsong

I would think it is either a greally great ovulation or you have a cyst.

When my cyst burst last year i experienced almost the same symptoms. I do get ovulation pain but it has never been as strong as when my cyst burst.


----------



## runner311

Tested at noon and it was still negative. I think I should get my positive tomorrow, based on previous months testing. Just never had this sort of feeling before, will be interesting to see what happens I guess.

I did the pomegranate juice thing this month because I think I have a lining issue but cant imagine that has anything to do with it.

For those that are experiencing the same thing, keep me posted, curious on what happens with you! :)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## runner311

Myshelsong said:


> I would think it is either a greally great ovulation or you have a cyst.
> 
> When my cyst burst last year i experienced almost the same symptoms. I do get ovulation pain but it has never been as strong as when my cyst burst.


What sort of pain did you feel and was it specific to one area? I was wondering if it could be a cyst. I have an appt with my new RE a week and a half from now


----------



## heres_hoping

Definitely sounds like the ovulation pain I had last cycle, it was my second clomid cycle, but I didn't respond to the initial dose so first one really. Never felt ovulation before that and chalked it up to it being a good strong egg! I wouldn't worry unless is persists for several days.


----------



## runner311

I took another opk around 3pm after I drank a lot but it still came back almost positive, the line was only slightly lighter than the test line. I should be getting a positive this evening or tomorrow morning. I think I will test in the a.m to verify

Odd to experience this, it will be the first time ever I have felt it this strong. So apparently it IS due to ovulation!

THanks for all the advice ladies!


----------



## Myshelsong

Mine was s nagging sharp pain that worsened when I put pressure on it. Lasted for three solid days. Not sure if this is normal but it is what happened to me.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

After one of my painful O I got pregnant. But it was chemical. I hope there was nothing to do with it.


----------



## runner311

Well, I did get my +OPK this afternoon so now I feel totally confident in saying that it was O pains. I have never experienced this in the 2 years we have been trying. The pain is completely gone today too. I would like to think this is a good sign, but never know.

I just find it amazing how my body is telling me different things from cycle to cycle. I am finally getting to know exactly when I will O each month too!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Good luck now with making babies :).


----------

